# Texas Renaissance Festival



## typz2slo (Jul 31, 2009)

We camped at the Texas Renaissance Festival in Plantersville Tx this weekend. Due to the drought there is a fire ban so no open flames that create embers. We made a propane firepit that was legal but it was still odd not having the smell of the wood and having to dodge the smoke when the wind changed. But it was still camping and we were the only ones we saw in the campground with a fire. The fire department had a truck on patrol 24/7 to keep an eye on things. If we can get away we are planning on another trip the weekend of Nov 12th.


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

typz2slo said:


> We camped at the Texas Renaissance Festival in Plantersville Tx this weekend. Due to the drought there is a fire ban so no open flames that create embers. We made a propane firepit that was legal but it was still odd not having the smell of the wood and having to dodge the smoke when the wind changed. But it was still camping and we were the only ones we saw in the campground with a fire. The fire department had a truck on patrol 24/7 to keep an eye on things. If we can get away we are planning on another trip the weekend of Nov 12th.


Where do you Think you might go Nov.12 ? if our camper is out of the shop we want to go that week end too. We are thinking Brazos Bend State Park....

Happy Camping


----------



## typz2slo (Jul 31, 2009)

If work allows us to get away this weekend we are planning on going back up to the renaissance festival. Our kids are gone the weekend of Nov. 12th so we would save Brazos Bend for when they are home.


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

typz2slo said:


> If work allows us to get away this weekend we are planning on going back up to the renaissance festival. Our kids are gone the weekend of Nov. 12th so we would save Brazos Bend for when they are home.


Just post when you plan to go to Brazos bend ,we might be able to make it then too.

Happy Camping,


----------



## crawgator (Sep 16, 2007)

thought you had to get spots at the festival way early... and that it was first come first serve. that would be the way to do it.


----------



## typz2slo (Jul 31, 2009)

It is first come first serve and there are no sites. Its just a big field and you pick a spot that looks good. We have a friend that goes up thursday morning and sets up and we get there friday around noon.


----------

